# MAC and Iris Apfel - January 2012



## LMD84 (Oct 23, 2011)

Place all your *MAC and Iris Apfel* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *MAC and Iris Apfel* for the latest spicy dish: MAC and Iris Aphel Discussion


----------



## baghdad81 (Dec 29, 2011)

Maybelline Fuchsia Fever (CYY dupe), Scarlet Ibis, Pink Pigeon, Flamingo, Party Parrot








  	Party Parrot, Flamingo, Pink Pigeon, Scarlet Ibis, Maybelline Fuchsia Fever


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 29, 2011)

More swatches here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 30, 2011)

Full swatches here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 30, 2011)

Full swatches here.


----------



## afulton (Dec 30, 2011)

*Lip Liners*
  	From Top to Bottom:
  	NYX Fuschia, MAC Process Magenta Chromographic Pencil, MAC Embrace Me, MAC Just Wonderful, MAC Magenta''




*MAC Lipsticks*
  	From Top to Bottom:
  	Candy Yum Yum, Pink Pigeon, Rare Exotic


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 4, 2012)

Left to right: Scarlet Ibis, Pink Pigeon, Party Parrot





  	Left to right: Guerlain Gardner Rouge G (not at all like SI), SI, Show Orchid, Pink Pigeon, Candy Yum Yum, Party Parrot, Impassionate (closest to PParrot)
  	Top row: Girl About Town, Bottom rows: Full Fuchsia, Rare Exotic (very bottom) RE and FF are closest to Pink Pigeon


----------



## Anitacska (Jan 5, 2012)

Left to right: Hibiscus, Scarlet Ibis, Neon Orange


----------



## StarrySim (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## soco210 (Jan 6, 2012)

Diamond Dove Eye Shadow






  	Flamingo Lipstick


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 7, 2012)

L-R: Flamingo, Ever Hip, Cut A Caper, Fresh Salmon, Razzledazzler, Jazzed




  	L-R: Pink Pigeon, Candy Yum Yum, Show Orchid, Something New, Pink Burst, Full Fuchsia




  	L-R: Party Parrot, Toxic Tale, Fusion Pink




  	L-R: Scarlet Ibis, Neon Orange, Hibiscus, Electro


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 9, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


  	Flamingo, Party Parrot, Pink Pigeon, and Scarlet Ibis:





  	Flamingo:





  	Party Parrot:





  	Pigeon Pink:





  	Scarlet Ibis:


----------



## lesleyrocksface (Jan 10, 2012)

More photos can be found here.

  	Lipsticks:

  	Morange, Flamingo, Party Parrot, Pink Pigeon and Scarlet Ibis








  	Lip Pencils:

  	Redd, Entertain Me and Embrace Me








  	Eye Shadows:

  	Diamond Dove, Early Bird, Silver Gull, Howzat and Robin's Egg


----------



## MUAAndreaMarisa (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope these swatches help.  Also, If you happen to have the same color as one in the collection but it is a different finish than Matte and you want it to be Matte, you can always mix in some MAC Matte Mixing Medium and it will change the finish of the lipstick to Matte... this, however, does not work very well on Lustre finishes though.

  	Good Luck and Enjoy the swatch-fest.


----------



## princess sarah (Jan 16, 2012)

Robins Egg Eyeshadow Swatch from blog


----------



## princess sarah (Jan 16, 2012)

Scarlet Ibis Swatch from blog


----------



## princess sarah (Jan 24, 2012)

Pink Pigeon Swatch from my blog - so bright and beautiful that my camera couldn't even handle it!


----------



## StyleBlack (Jan 31, 2012)

These swatches are from my blog.

*Flamingo:*




*Party Parrot:*




*Pink Pigeon:*




*Scarlet Ibis:*


----------



## soco210 (Jan 31, 2012)

Scarlet Ibis Lipstick










  	Embrace Me Lip Pencil


----------



## ladyd12 (Feb 15, 2012)

I tried on MAC Pink Pigeon lipstick w/ Embrace Me lip pencil...tell me what you think? (sorry about my bad hair day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 22, 2012)

*Pink Pigeon*, *Flamingo*, *Party Parrot*





  	 Entertain Me lip pencil


----------



## chinablaq (Apr 25, 2012)

Flamingo, Party Parrot, Morange, Pink Pigeon


----------

